# Fish ID?



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Can anyone positively ID these 2 small groupers. I am pretty sure the larger one is either a graysby or a coney.

As for the smaller one, I have no idea. We wanted to release it but it came to the surface dead...caught in about 250' of water.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Rock Hind on top I believe.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Top one is Red Hind Grouper- ? Bottom one.... But it must be a juvenile coloration??? But I'm not a big grouper fanatic. I'm sure Chris V would know at a glance. FYI- dead or alive, better to throw it over than to get caught with an "unknown" and risk a citation.... or worse! And possibly not "dead" (?)- just suffering from being brought up from depth- a "Seaquslizer" would have likely done the trick there. Or at least venting....


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

The bottom fish is a Spanish flag :thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I would delete this and edit out the wood around them and ask again. Floating, dead, bleeding, half eaten. Undersize is a fine. As for the species, edible, lol, carry a grill on board!!!!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I vented the fish just in case it was suffering barotrauma and just looking dead...it was extremely dead.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

We as fisherman know where you are coming from. But FWC does not have any remourse. And for good reason. So dead dead or not, you can not posses them. The circle of life will continue!!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Dang. If it's as Spanish flag grouper they go for about $2000 for aquarium collectors! Supposedly they're rare...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)
> 
> Dang. If it's as Spanish flag grouper they go for about $2000 for aquarium collectors! Supposedly they're rare...


That's what I'm thinking. Don't you have to have a special permit for that?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Those deep water fish almost always dead when they come up. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You are correct on the bigger fish. It is a Graysby.

The bottom fish is a Spanish Flag.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spanish flag grouper*

Spanish flag we caught one last week during Hargreaves tournament asked the weigh master what kind of fish it was


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Si, una bandera espanola.


----------

